# Überwachung Gewerbebetrieb



## Peterbocholt (22 Mai 2018)

Moin Leute ,ich arbeite in einem Gewerbebetrieb ,leider wird dieser noch nicht überwacht -Anlagen Zustände, Verteilungen usw..........mein Chef is dem gegenüber aber sehr offen, nun soll ich dat selber machen ,ich hatte eigentlich gedacht das Extern zu vergeben.
Ich würde das gerne so aufbauen das wir was ausbaubares nehmen .
Es soll also eine SPS genommen werden die Zentral inne Werkstatt kommt,dort ist auch sofort Heizung/Hauptverteilung/Kühlanlage usw ,dazu dann über Bus oder Netzwerkkabel zu den MAschinenräumen /Verteilungen  und dann dort vor Ort per Feldbusskoppler(z.b.Wago)
die entsprechenden Daten/Signale aufnehmen.
In der Werkstatt soll eine Signal Blitz leuchte mit Hupe angebracht werden und ein kleines Display ,es soll nur als Text angezeigt werden wo welcher Fehler ist.
Toll wäre auch die Möglichkeit per VPN Zugang mit dem Handy auf die Steurung zugreifen zu können um die Alarmeldungen zu quittieren...
Soweit so gut die Theorie jetzt kommen die Probleme ,ich kann Grundlegend Step 7 programmieren ....
Aber damit kommt sonst keiner klar der das nicht gelernt hat , schön wäre es also wenn man was einsätzen könnte was der versierte Elektriker auch kann...wie ne LOGO z.b.
Jetzt brauche ich euer Wissen / eure Erfahrung...mit welcher Steuerung würdet ihr das machen ? 
Habt ihr Ideen wegen der Ausführung?
Die Logo kommt eventuell nicht in Frage da wir über 40 Eingänge brauchen und das erweiterbar sein muss.


----------



## APROLmicha (16 März 2019)

Hi. 
Logo würde ich trotzdem sagen. Die Logo kann mit ein/Ausgangsmodulen erweitert werden, und in der 8er Version wird auch ein externes Display unterstützt sowie meines Wissens auch ein HMI's von Siemens. Hat einen Webserver mit dem man auch Steuern kann.
Vernetzbar sind die kleinen biester über Ethernet. Man kann dann über Virtuelle Merker (hieß das glaube ich) oder Modbus TCP Daten austauschen. 

Alternativ dazu auch die neue Eaton Easy 4. 
Ich hab mich da noch nicht so sehr reingedreht, aber kannst du erweitern auf 188EA's und auch vernetzen.

MFG Micha


----------



## volker (16 März 2019)

Also ein versierter elektriker der logo kann aber keine s7   ????

logo ist für mich immer noch garagentortechnik. (obwohl sich da schon etliches getan hat)

ich würde hier an deiner stelle mal an eine 1200er vom bigS in betracht ziehen.


----------



## thomass5 (16 März 2019)

Stell am besten mal gründlich eine Mengengerüst der Sensoren, Autoren und gewünschten Funktionen auf. Gibt es schon kongrete Pläne für die Erweiterung? Wenn ja, gleich mit berücksichtigen.

Thomas


----------



## test14 (18 März 2019)

Hallo,
nehmen Sie doch einfach ein PFC200 von WAGO. Der ist erweiterbar, kann die Sensorwerte direkt oder über Modbus abholen. Die Webvisu kann mit jedem Browser aufgerufen werden (e!Cockpit vorausgesetzt). Per VPN können Sie auch von außerhalb auf die Visu zugreifen. E-Mail Versand geht auch. Und falls Sie Ihre Daten direkt in die Cloud übertragen wollen, geht das auch.
Gruß
test14


----------

